# When can two "apartment" feral pigeons be let outside for the day?



## danielb (May 27, 2008)

I've been contacted by a user who is having problems posting. Since the issue is sort of time sensitive I've agreed to post on their behalf.

"I saved two young pigeons who remained alone in the middle of the deserted Pennsylvania woods with only birds around, dozens of all kind of sizes of hawks, babies of a couple of pigeons who died from too much hawks appetite. I brought them in my New York apartment three weeks ago and they sleep on a top shelf in my bedroom and I feed them sunflower seeds (they do not like safflower, like their parents used to do) but not from my hand. Being two, they have each other to trust and have no "pigeon" education e.g. what to be afraid of and what not. I however witness every day their craving to get outside when seeing other pigeons fly in front of my window or simply to get some picking from the grass in front of the building. I had two pigeons before (each separately at different times) who used to get outside during the day and to come back home (my apartment) at night or when they were hungry. But they were "city" pigeons, with no fear of the noise and agitation of the street, and born in the city.These "wild" things cannot go out forever because they do not eat but what I give them and I like them to come back, spoiled little creatures. Outside forever they would perish. Until the spring is such a long way. So the question is: Should I wait until spring to make sure that the "homing" was mapped in their brains for my apartment direction once they need to come back home? Or one month is enough and I can open the window now? They are about 4 months old. I know that inside my apartment is warm for the season but sometimes outside is pleasantly warm too. TEMPORARILY, until the night comes. Thank you.
Marchie"


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

IMHO I wouldn't let them out - as you've mentioned Marchie they have no "pigeon education" so not only are they unaware of danger, city noises, etc., but they are already quite imprinted on humans. I'm sure you're aware that not all humans think as kindly as we do of our feathered friends. I know I've heard of pigeon netting all over the place in the city (illegal, but it still happens). Then there's the weather. 

I'm sure others with far more experience will be along with advice, but if they were mine I would not let them out.

A nice full-spectrum light would be nice (you could ask for one as a holiday present ) - or if you have a balcony you might think about enclosing it in some way so they're safe but can also get some fresh air.

Good luck - and do keep us posted (hopefully you'll be able to post yourself soon).


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

Your friend is trying to domesticate wild birds, which have no concept whatever of pet and master relationships. It is true that once in a great while someone suceeds in domesticating a feral pigeon, but the times that it happens are so very rare. Feral birds are guided by instinct not by thought processes and logic, they need other pigeons to survive and they do so by watching them closely and imitating heir behavior. If they are released into a flock of pigeons they will undoubtedly survive, but survival among the feral pigeons means a life expectancy of less than one year for 70%, death by starvation, disease, humans, automobiles, predators, etc. Still there will come at time when your birds will make it plain to you that they prefer the dangers and problems that go with being feral animals rather than the good life you have to offer them. In a word they are true to themselves, they avoid self comfort and safety, they brave the world and everything it has to offer. That is what they were born to do as feral pigeons and that is what they must do.

So open the window, if they leave, they may or may never come back. That is how life is for them. Put a small colored plastic band on one leg (you can get them at pigoen supply houses) so you will recognize them if you ever meet them again. Let them choose what is best for them. You have given them a helping hand, so to speak, on their little road through life as long or as short as it may be, and that is all you can do.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Marchie is still unable to post. Asked me to post the following response:

I did not say that I would not open the window, to the contrary, I asked WHEN this can be done without putting them to hazard especially at this time of cold season. I cannot post from some technicality problems that Daniel cannot solve. Please post my response. E.g. that he did not respond my question which was about "WHEN" I could open the window, question that you however answered clarifying me your logic point that it is still cold (others, on another forum even called the medical condition of the sudden death from change of temperature of environment that can occur such as "shock"). Thank you and God bless all the animals especially those waiting crowded in cages at slaughter houses or poultry markets with so much understanding in their eyes of what was going to happen to them. Many of the pigeons that I found there having even bands of racers (yes, I heard about nettings in New York for the fun of the brave pigeons shooters hunters of ... Pennsylvania)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'll answer your question...
I think you should wait until spring to open the window. By then, the birds will be adults and be more CONFIDENT.... the mating instinct will kick in and they will be more DRIVEN. Also, if they don't come back to roost at your apartment at night, the temperature will be more moderate.
In the meantime, perhaps you can introduce a wider assortment of seed and food so those things will be recognized once they are on their own.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Additional information/thoughts from Marchie:

Other thoughts about cautioness when opening a window would have been:
I witnessed during my monitoring the three year dozens of generations of pigeons trying to enjoy my dovecote by my house in the PA woods how the young return home: Until they found their own door of the twelve of the dovecote they mistake at least six. Imagine how such experiment would be when not enough embedded in their brain where their shelter is when my building has 300 windows! And, in terms of shelter, I also studied over the three years of my dovecote experience as well as in the city with the first pigeons (who were always let get free outside, Grimlady!), that there is always competition and territorial fight of which the young are always defeated by the adults. They only undangerous association of some young pigeons is with similarly young pigeons. Which until the spring is problematic to find (I personally do not see any around my window). The rest, like in the human race especially at these hard times, is fight for a better spot and unfriendliness. Yeah, let them go free, if they come back they are yours if not, they never were, I know that."


----------

